# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Καλωδίωση CCTV σε εξωτερικό χώρο + τροφοδοσία 12V στο ίδιο σπιραλ?

## gfdimopo

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, 

Θέλω να περάσω καλωδίωση στο σπίτι μου το οποίο βρισκεται σε βουνό. 

Σκεφτόμουν οι καλωδιώσεις που θα είναι έξω να τις περάσω σε σπιραλ κουβιδη και να χρησιμοποιήσω μαύρο καλώδιο utp (αμφυγρό) για μεγαλύτερη αντοχή. 

Θα περάστουν 2 UTP για να έχω δυνατότητα να συνδεθουν μελλοντικά 8 αναλογικές κάμερες (όχι ip) και επειδή τα μέτρα είναι περίπου  80μ στην πιο ακραία σύνδεση σκέφτομαι να περάσω 4χ1.5 καλώδιο για τροφοδοσία (2 διαφορετικές γραμμές τροφοδοσίας). 

1. Η ερώτηση μου είναι αν προτείνεται κάτι καλύτερο για προστασία της καλωδίωσης? 

2. Είναι καλύτερο να τα θάψω ή να τα αφήσω εμφανή?  

3. Επίσης  μπορώ να περάσω τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας μαζί με τα utp στο ίδιο σπιραλ? Η θα έχω θέμα?

Επειδή είναι το σπίτι μου με ενδιαφέρει η βέλτιστη λύση.

----------


## kioan

Αν τις τροφοδοτείς με 12V, έχεις υπολογίσει βάσει φορτίων τι πτώση τάσης θα έχεις στα 80 μέτρα;

Επίσης σχετικά με το αν πρέπει να τα θάψεις, μιας και πρόκειται για σύστημα ασφαλείας, καλύτερα τα καλώδια να μην είναι εμφανή.

----------


## Spark

> ....
> 
> 3. Επίσης  μπορώ να περάσω τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας μαζί με τα utp στο ίδιο σπιραλ? Η θα έχω θέμα?
> 
> Επειδή είναι το σπίτι μου με ενδιαφέρει η βέλτιστη λύση.



βελτιστη λύση ειναι κάθε ζευγος απομονωμένο UTP CAT7 προτείνω


υποθέτω πως οι κάμερες παιρνουν DC Volts

για 8 κάμερες x 5W η κάθε μία τουλάχιστον μετασχηματιστή 100W

και έτσι μπορεις να τα περασεις στο ίδιο σπιραλ

Η.Γ. εαν οι καμερες δέχονται 12V AC τότε όλοι οι υπολογισμοι ειναι διαφορετικοι

----------


## kioan

Κάνε τώρα και τις πράξεις:

Αν στο ένα άκρο 1,5mm^2 αγωγού δίνουμε 12V και ο αγωγός διαρρέεται από 5A, μετά από 85m τι πτώση τάσης θα υπάρχει;

----------


## Spark

συγνωμη λάθος, το αντιστοιχο ειναι awg 23-24 για utp

----------


## stam1982

Μεσα σε κουβιδη rg 59 απλο και 2 * 1,5 απλο.Οι σωληνες και τα κουτια εχουν πολυ καλη στεγανοτητα.Αν στα 80 μετρα δεν φτασει το ρευμα κανε το καλωδιο 220 και βαλε τοπικα τροφοδοτικο σε μεγαλο κουτι.Σε καμια περιπτωση μην χρησιμοποιησεις utp για σημα εικονας, θα εχεις μονο προβληματα.

----------


## gfdimopo

> Μεσα σε κουβιδη rg 59 απλο και 2 * 1,5 απλο.Οι σωληνες και τα κουτια εχουν πολυ καλη στεγανοτητα.Αν στα 80 μετρα δεν φτασει το ρευμα κανε το καλωδιο 220 και βαλε τοπικα τροφοδοτικο σε μεγαλο κουτι.Σε καμια περιπτωση μην χρησιμοποιησεις utp για σημα εικονας, θα εχεις μονο προβληματα.



Το utp το θεωρώ ότι είναι καλύτερο γιατί αργότερα αν έχεις ρίξει ένα ανα κάμερα θα μπορεις να γυρίσεις τις κάμερες σε ip . Για ποιο λόγο λές ότι δεν είναι καλό το utp?

----------


## kioan

> υπολογιστής δίνει απώλεια 50% στα 90 μετρα, με τροφοδοσία 24VDC 100W θα ειναι εντάξει 
> διότι δεν ειναι 5Α σε ένα καλώδιο είναι 8 καλώδια για 8 καμερες. πρεπει ομως να μετρηθει το βολτάζ πριν εφαρμοστεί σε καθε μια κάμερα



Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω, του προτείνεις για 12V κάμερες να βάλει 24V τροφοδοτικό ώστε αν ένας αγωγός διαρρέεται *ακριβώς* από 0,5A να πετύχει *12V πτώση τάσης* και να είναι εντάξει;
Θα βάλει δηλαδή 100W τροφοδοτικό για να έχει ωφέλιμα τα 50W και τα υπόλοιπα *50W να χάνονται ως απώλειες*; Και όλα αυτά στηριζόμενα στην παραδοχή ότι η κάμερα τραβάει διαρκώς σταθερό φορτίο και με κίνδυνο να καταστραφεί αν τραβήξει για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο λιγότερα Ampere.
 Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος σκέψης σου  :Rolleyes: 



Για να σοβαρευτούμε λίγο, η μόνη ορθή λύση είναι αυτή που προτάθηκε από τον Σταμάτη. Τόσο για το καλώδιο σήματος όσο και για την τροφοδοσία.

----------


## stam1982

Πρωτον χρειαζεται μπαλουν και ισως στα 80 μετρα να χρειαζεται ενεργο μπαλουν που εκτοξευει το κοστος.Δευτερον σε ενα αρκετα μεγαλο ποσοστο( των εγκαταστασεων που εχω δει) με utp υπαρχει παρασιτο στην εικονα.

Utp cat7 ο καυκας το φερνει μονο με παραγγελια οποτε καλαβαινεις ποσο κοστιζει.

----------


## nestoras

Κατά 99% δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα με RG59+2*0.50 ακόμη και στις μακρυνές κάμερες (οι υπέρυθρες κάμερες τραβάνε περίπου 300mA τη νύχτα).

Αν θέλεις να το σιγουρέψεις (και να μπορείς να βάλεις και μεγάλες PTZ κάμερες στο μέλλον ή δικτυακές), βάλε ένα απλό RG59, ένα εναμισάρι καλώδιο σε κάθε κάμερα κι ένα UTP όπως σου είπε ο Σταμάτης.
Το UTP αρχικά μάλλον δε θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις καθόλου αλλά καλά είναι να υπάρχει.

Θεωρώ μικρές τις αποστάσεις για να παίξεις με balun και το κόστος των balun θα βγει περισσότερο από το κόστος των καλωδίων με επιπλέον "επιφόρτωση" του συστήματος με συσκευές που μπορούν να καούν.

Οπότε, η τελική πρόταση είναι:

1) Ομοαξονικό για την εικόνα
2) 1,5mm2 για τροφοδοσία
3) Τροφοδοτικό με πολλαπλές εξόδους ανεξάρτητα ασφαλισμένες στην αναχώρηση (κοντά στο καταγραφικό συνήθως)
4) UTP σε κάθε κάμερα για μελλοντική χρήση
5) Στεγανά κουτάκια δίπλα από κάθε κάμερα για να "κρύψεις" τα βύσματα και τις συνδέσεις και για να τερματίσεις τα σπιράλ (σωλήνες).

Αν υπολογίσεις το κόστος θα δεις ότι η διαφορά είναι πολύ μικρή σε σχέση με τον κόπο ή τα έξοδα που θα κάνεις στο μέλλον για αναβάθμιση του συστήματος.

----------


## vasilllis

Σε όλα αυτά θα διαφωνήσω για το υπόγειο.εαν οικονομικά μπορεί να το κάνει είναι το ιδανικότερο.υα ρίξει σωλήνα με φρεάτια και όταν με το καλό αποφασίσει ρίχνει ότι καλώδιο θέλει αύριο η μετά από 5 χρόνια.

----------


## mikemtb

> Κατά 99% δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα με RG59+2*0.50 ακόμη και στις μακρυνές κάμερες (οι υπέρυθρες κάμερες τραβάνε περίπου 300mA τη νύχτα).
> 
> Αν θέλεις να το σιγουρέψεις (και να μπορείς να βάλεις και μεγάλες PTZ κάμερες στο μέλλον ή δικτυακές), βάλε ένα απλό RG59, ένα εναμισάρι καλώδιο σε κάθε κάμερα κι ένα UTP όπως σου είπε ο Σταμάτης.
> Το UTP αρχικά μάλλον δε θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις καθόλου αλλά καλά είναι να υπάρχει.
> 
> Θεωρώ μικρές τις αποστάσεις για να παίξεις με balun και το κόστος των balun θα βγει περισσότερο από το κόστος των καλωδίων με επιπλέον "επιφόρτωση" του συστήματος με συσκευές που μπορούν να καούν.
> 
> Οπότε, η τελική πρόταση είναι:
> 
> ...



Να στο πάω παρακατω? 
Καθόλου 2x1 καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας !
Μόνο το rg59 και ένα utp ( μη μου πεις ότι 4 αγωγοί  παραλληλησμενοι δεν φτάνουν για να τροφοδοτήσουν μια κάμερα )


Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Να στο πάω παρακατω? 
> Καθόλου 2x1 καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας !
> Μόνο το rg59 και ένα utp ( μη μου πεις ότι 4 αγωγοί  παραλληλησμενοι δεν φτάνουν για να τροφοδοτήσουν μια κάμερα )



Αν χρειαστεί στο μέλλον να βάλει μεγάλη PTZ κάμερα που θα απαιτεί το τροφοδοτικό να είναι κοντά (230V, 80W) τότε θα ψάχνει να βρει καλώδιο για ρεύμα.
Στο 99% των περιπτώσεων είσαι υπερκαλυμένος με τα 3 καλώδια: RG59, UTP και 1.5mm2.

----------


## mikemtb

> μεγάλη PTZ κάμερα  (230V, 80W)



Δεν την ξέρω...
Έχεις κάποιο παράδειγμα? 


Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## toni31

Άποψη μου:
Αν θάψεις το καλώδιο θα πρέπει να είναι με κάποιες ¨προδιαγραφές¨ και το καλώδιο και το παράχωμα δηλ. να ρίξεις άμμο και τα σχετικά , αν δεν θες να έχεις θέματα ποντικών, μην νομίζεις ότι με το σπιράλ θα λύσεις το πρόβλημα διότι θα πρέπει να ασφαλίσεις και τα άκρα του. Δεν θα περάσεις ρεύμα και σήμα στο ίδιο σπιράλ 2 διαφορετικά στο ίδιο χαντάκι παράλληλα με κενό ανάμεσα τους, προσεκτικά και υπόψιν να αφήσεις οδηγούς για μελλοντική χρήση του σπιράλ. Ρεύμα λέω 220V αλλά επειδή βουνό=πλήγματα πρέπει να σκεφτείς και παράγοντες αντικεραυνικούς, αφού θέλεις το βέλτιστο, καλώδιο 3x1.5 σίγουρα, κράτα διατομή και πρόσθεσε αγωγούς αν θες για μελλοντικά σχέδια. Σήμα εγώ λέω όχι σε RG αλλά σε pet και προσοχή στις γειώσεις, από εκεί είναι ο θόρυβος συνήθως. Αν κρεμάσεις την κάμερα σε μεταλλικό στύλο τότε να μεσολαβήσει τεφλόν και βίδωμα ανεξάρτητο από το σασί της κάμερας. Μπαλούν θα βάλεις όπως επίσης και αντικεραυνικά. Τροφοδοτικά μακριά από τα πακ (όπως τον λάπτοπ) να επιλέξεις καλές κατασκευές συνδέσεις όχι ταινίες και ιστορίες πατέντας στρίβω καλώδιο και φτιάχνω δικά μου BNC όλα φιξ στεγανά και όπου απαιτηθεί να μπει αυτοβουλκανιζόμενη λαστιχοταινία





.....ότι δίνεις αυτό παίρνεις....

----------


## paulk

Να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση για αυτή την κάμερα http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...=DS2CE16D7TIT3
αυτό το καλώδιο κάνει 
https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/kalod...-cc-100_99852/
το ίδιο είναι και αυτό?
https://www.emimikos.gr/CC-100/
είναι rg59  ή παραπλήσιο?

----------


## mikemtb

> Να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση για αυτή την κάμερα http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...=DS2CE16D7TIT3
> αυτό το καλώδιο κάνει 
> https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/kalod...-cc-100_99852/
> το ίδιο είναι και αυτό?
> https://www.emimikos.gr/CC-100/
> είναι rg59  ή παραπλήσιο?



Κάνει το καλώδιο,  αλλα το παραπλήσιο ίσως να μην ταιριάζει στα standard rg59 male  crimp φισακια...
Πολύ πιο λεπτό φαίνεται πάντως,  κάτι σε rg174 ίσως 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

> Κάνει το καλώδιο,  αλλα το παραπλήσιο ίσως να μην ταιριάζει στα standard rg59 make crimp φισακια...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



Α μάλιστα.. οπότε τι προτείνεις να κάνω? 
Να πάρω κανονικό gr59 ή να βρω φισάκια που να ταιριάζουν?
Εγώ το θέλω μαζί με τροφοδοσία.

----------


## mikemtb

> Α μάλιστα.. οπότε τι προτείνεις να κάνω? 
> Να πάρω κανονικό gr59 ή να βρω φισάκια που να ταιριάζουν?
> Εγώ το θέλω μαζί με τροφοδοσία.



Αν δεν είναι μεγάλη απόσταση, κάτω από 20μετρα,  βρες φισακια 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Επίσης το λέω γενικώς για ολους:
Το νου σας , κυκλοφορούν κάτι σιδερένια καλώδια... μοιάζουν χάλκινα αλλά δεν είναι, είναι και πιο σκληρά, γρηγορος έλεγχος πάντα με μαγνητη

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν την ξέρω...
> Έχεις κάποιο παράδειγμα? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



http://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION/DS-2AE5223TI-A/





> Τροφοδοσία *24V AC (εναλλασσόμενο) - περιλαμβάνει τροφοδοτικό 24V AC 3A.*



72W (κι όχι 80 που σου είπα).

----------


## stam1982

Παρε αυτό το καλωδιο είναι αυτό που πρέπει.Αν είδα καλα ειναι ο ιδιος κωδικος.

----------


## mikemtb

> http://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION/DS-2AE5223TI-A/
> 
> 
> 
> 72W (κι όχι 80 που σου είπα).



Στα technical specifications λέει μέγιστη  κατανάλωση 30 watt... Φιλάκια 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

25 μέτρα θέλω...Αλλά και 20 να ήταν αν θελήσω κάποια στιγμή να βάλω κάμερα λίγο καλύτερη απο αυτήν, θα έχω απώλεια ή θα παίξει κανονικά?
Αν πάρω κανονικό rg59 θα πρέπει να τραβήξω ξεχωριστό καλώδιο για ρεύμα?

----------


## nestoras

> Να στο πάω παρακατω? 
> Καθόλου 2x1 καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας !
> Μόνο το rg59 και ένα utp ( μη μου πεις ότι 4 αγωγοί  παραλληλησμενοι δεν φτάνουν για να τροφοδοτήσουν μια κάμερα )







> Στα technical specifications λέει μέγιστη  κατανάλωση 30 watt... Φιλάκια



Υπάρχουν και κάμερες που με τις αντιστάσεις αναμμένες για την παγωνιά μπορούν να τραβάει και 90W αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας.
Γενικά οι κατασκευαστές δίνουν τοφοδοτικά 24V AC / 3A για αυτές τις κάμερες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι καλό θα ήταν να υπολογίζουμε εκ του ασφαλούς για κατανάλωση 70 ή 80 W.

Όταν λες να παραλλήλισει το UTP εννοείς στην αρχή και να στείλει την τροφοδοσία στα 80m (πχ 12V)?
Εννοείται ότι 4 παραλληλισμένοι αρκούν αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το νόημα της υπόθεσης.

To UTP συνηθίζεται να είναι καλώδιο σηματοδοσίας/ασθενών ή να στέλνει τροφοδοσία μέσω POE σε τάση 48V. 
Το UTP θα πάει στην κάμερα για να εξυπηρετήσει το σκοπό του όταν χρειαστεί (RS-485 ή ethernet ή video balun). Δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο που προτείνεις να στείλει και ρεύμα μέσα από αυτό και να μην προτιμήσει το καλώδιο ρεύματος.

Ο άνθρωπος μπήκε να ρωτήσει ποια είναι η σωστή καλωδίωση. Ας ξέρει ποιο είναι το σωστό κι ας κρίνει μόνος του αν θα πρέπει να κάνει εκπτώσεις μετά.

----------


## paulk

> Αν δεν είναι μεγάλη απόσταση, κάτω από 20μετρα,  βρες φισακια 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



25 μέτρα θέλω...Αλλά και 20 να ήταν αν θελήσω κάποια στιγμή να βάλω κάμερα λίγο καλύτερη απο αυτήν, θα έχω απώλεια ή θα παίξει κανονικά?
Αν πάρω κανονικό rg59 θα πρέπει να τραβήξω ξεχωριστό καλώδιο για ρεύμα?

----------


## Spark

διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον τις προτάσεις των μελων, καποιοι προτείνουν RG59 που ειναι καλή επιλογή για μια κάμερα αλλα
ας σκεφτουν πως ο νηματοθέτης θέλει μέχρι 8 κάμερες για 80 μέτρα, δηλαδή 8 καλώδια RG59  80 μέτρων,
μαζι και το 1.5αρι της τροφοδοσίας, βγαινει πολυ χοντρό και μακρύ και θα τα βαλει μέσα σε σπιραλ,,, για σκέψου...
και το κόστος πιο είναι;
εγω θα επέλεγα να βαλω κάμερες που λειτουργουν με AC αφου ειναι 50% οι απώλειες DC οπως έγραψα.

----------


## mikemtb

> εγω θα επέλεγα να βαλω κάμερες που λειτουργουν με AC αφου ειναι 50% οι απώλειες DC οπως έγραψα.



Πως ακριβώς γίνεται Αυτό?? 
Οι κάμερες που τροφοδοτούνται με Ac έχουν 50% απώλειες σε σχέση με D.C.? 



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Ο άνθρωπος μπήκε να ρωτήσει ποια είναι η σωστή καλωδίωση. Ας ξέρει ποιο είναι το σωστό κι ας κρίνει μόνος του αν θα πρέπει να κάνει εκπτώσεις μετά.



Έχεις δίκιο!  Απλά είπα μια ιδέα εφαρμόσιμη..  Τώρα αν είχα σπίτι που θέλει μερικές ptz,  πίστεψε με δεν θα ήξερα αυτό το αξιόλογο site που μας φιλοξενεί!  



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spark

> Πως ακριβώς γίνεται Αυτό?? 
> Οι κάμερες που τροφοδοτούνται με Ac έχουν 50% απώλειες σε σχέση με D.C



μιχαλη κατάλαβες το αντίθετο, ειναι 50% οι απώλειες DC οπως έγραψα (και στο ποστ 5)

----------


## toni31

Το DC καλό, αν φεύγει από κάποιο κοντινό κόμβο 220V και το πολύ 5μ μακριά του, γενικά σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις με προεργασία εγκατάστασης όπως υπόγειο δίκτυο κ.τ.λ περιορίζει τις μελλοντικές εφαρμογές άδικα.

----------


## aktis

Πάντως σε κανα χρόνο οι περισσότερες κάμερες με ομοαξωνικό θα είναι power over coaxial , τώρα ειναι λίγα ευρώ  ακριβότερες απο τις απλές .

----------

mikemtb (25-01-18)

----------


## Spark

> διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον τις προτάσεις των μελων,  καποιοι προτείνουν RG59 που ειναι καλή επιλογή για μια κάμερα αλλα
> ας σκεφτουν πως ο νηματοθέτης θέλει μέχρι 8 κάμερες για 80 μέτρα, δηλαδή 8 καλώδια RG59  80 μέτρων,
> μαζι και το 1.5αρι της τροφοδοσίας, βγαινει πολυ χοντρό και μακρύ και θα τα βαλει μέσα σε σπιραλ,,, για σκέψου...
> και το κόστος πιο είναι;
> εγω θα επέλεγα να βαλω κάμερες που λειτουργουν με AC αφου ειναι 50% οι απώλειες DC οπως έγραψα.



έκανα εγω τον υπολογισμό για 4 καμερες
0.37 x80m=30ε x4 καλωδια=*120ε*  κοστίζουν μόνο τα RG59 που προτείνατε.

και το UTP CAT7 που πρότεινα 0.95 x80m=*76ε*

https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/domim...7-lszh_108853/

----------


## mikemtb

> έκανα εγω τον υπολογισμό
> 
> και το UTP CAT7 που πρότεινα 0.95 x 80m=*76ε*



Με ένα cat7 θα πάει και στις 8 κάμερες? 



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## stam1982

Εγω θα προτεινα στο φιλο να βαλει οπτικη ινα για να ειναι καλλυμενος για πολλα χρονια.
Πιστευω να καταλαβατε οτι εχουμε φτασει τεσσερις σελιδες και το χειροτερο χωρις να βγαινει συμπερασμα.

----------


## toni31

> Με ένα cat7 θα πάει και στις 8 κάμερες? 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk




2 καλώδια

----------


## mikemtb

> 1. Η ερώτηση μου είναι αν προτείνεται κάτι καλύτερο για προστασία της καλωδίωσης? 
> 
> 2. Είναι καλύτερο να τα θάψω ή να τα αφήσω εμφανή?  
> 
> 3. Επίσης  μπορώ να περάσω τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας μαζί με τα utp στο ίδιο σπιραλ? Η θα έχω θέμα?



1,2 : εμφανή σε καμία περίπτωση. Εάν θαφτουν πρέπει να εξασφαλίσεις ότι οι πλαστικές σωληνωσεις δεν θά κοπούν κατά λάθος στο μέλλον από εργασίες. Διαφορετικά πας σε μεταλλικές.  Αν τρέξουν τοίχο,  όλα μέσα σε κουβιδια, Χωρίς κουβέντα. 
3: Αν από το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας περνάει A.c. τότε πρέπει να είναι σε διαφορετική σωλήνα 

Αυτά προτείνω σχετικά με τα ερωτήματα που τέθηκαν 


Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

Αν πάρω αυτό το καλώδιο https://www.emimikos.gr/CC-100/ 
για αυτή την κάμερα http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...=DS2CE16D7TIT3
αν κάποια στιγμή αποφασίσω να βάλω καλύτερη κάμερα θα έχω απώλειες ή θα παίξει ?

----------


## gfdimopo

αρχικά ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας. Παρατηρώ με ενδιαφέρον τις απαντήσεις.

Έχω προβληματιστεί με το τι πρέπει να ρίξω. 

Εγώ ως πληροφορικός είμαι fan του Utp. Εχω ξαναβάλει σε εγκατάσταση χωρίς να έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα. Μάλιστα βλέπω και passive balun 8ch που με δύο UTP μεταφέρουν το σήμα 8 καμερών. Οπότε αν παίξουν σωστά το πρόβλημα είναι η τροφοδοσία λόγω της πτώσης τάσης. 

Έχω μία κουλούρα καμια 100 αρια μέτρα και θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω να δώ αν παίζει αρχικά χωρίς πρόβλημα πρωτού ρίξω οτιδήποτε.

Tροφοδοσία μπορώ να πάρω και από άλλο μέρος απλά δεν θέλω να εχω πολλά επιμέρους τροφοδοτικά. Το καταγραφικό υποστηρίζει μετάδοση ρεύματος κατευθείαν απο το bnc. Όμως δεν το πολυ εμπιστεύομαι. 

Προτιμώ αυτόνομα τα συστήματα. Για το λόγο αυτό αγόρασα τροφοδοτικό με μπαταρία για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο και να έχω μεγαλύτερο χρόνο αναμονής σε περίπτωση διακοπής του ρεύματος. Το καταγραφικό θα μπει ξεχωριστά πάνω σε UPS.

Στα 80 με 85 μέτρα θα μπουν 2 κάμερες μαξ. Οι υπόλοιπες θα είναι στα 40 με 50μ.

1ο σενάριο
να ρίξω 2 UTP καλώδια και 4 x 1.5 για τροφοδοσία. 

Αυτο το πλάνο θα ήταν ιδανικό θεωρώ για 4 αντε 6 το πολύ κάμερες. Με δύο γραμμές τροφοδοσίας.

2ο Σενάριο
να ριξω ενα utp για κάθε κάμερα και ένα καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας για κάθε μακρινη γραμμή.

3ο σενάριο (αν το utp μου κάνει νερά)
Να ριξω RG 59 + utp

----------


## mikemtb

Ένα ένα μας τα λες...  :Smile: 
Καταγραφικο υπάρχει ήδη λες, αν θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις λοιπόν , αυτό θα μας πάει στις επόμενες ερωτήσεις.
Αποκάλυψε μας, Ποιο είναι!!!!

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## gfdimopo

HIKVISION DS7216HQHI-k1 16Ch, 

Τα πρώτα 4ch είναι με ανάλυση 3 mp ,

τα υπόλοιπα 12 με 2 ΜP. 

και δέχεται και 2 ip.

----------


## mikemtb

Γνώμη μου είναι Μην βάλεις σε ένα utp σημα απο 4 διαφορετικές κάμερες. Και δεν γίνεται να βάλεις sf-utp με ξεχωριστές θωρακισεις  ανά ζευγαρι διότι επηρεάζεται η μετάδοση από την θωράκιση. Καλύτερα 1 ταπεινό απλό utp η  ftp ανά κάμερα. Και οσες λιγότερες διακλαδώσεις έχεις τόσο λιγότερα προβλήματα θα έχεις στο μέλλον.  

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

Επισεις, bnc το καταγραφικο, bnc η κάμερα,  για κάποιο λόγο φτιάχτηκαν έτσι.  
Κάθε μετασχηματισμός του σήματος εισάγει απώλειες,  μην  το ξεχνας

Edit: το σωστό επισεις Όσο αφορά τις τροφοδοσιες,  είναι κάθε κάμερα ανεξάρτητο πακακι.  Γιατί? Διότι με κοινή τροφοδοσία έχεις 2 αγωγούς για μειων κάμερας, έναν το - της τροφοδοσίας και έναν το μπλενταζ  του bnc (συνήθως είναι συνδεμενα Αυτά εσωτερικά στην καμερα), αυτό λοιπόν το μικρό ρεύμα που εξαρτάται από το μήκος της καλωδίωσης και από την κατανάλωση της εκάστοτε καμερας Δεν κάνει καλό στην εικόνα. Σε κοντινές ίδιες αποστάσεις,  δεν υπάρχει θέμα.
 Τώρα αν γειωνονται και όλα σε διαφορετικά σημεία,  το θέμα περιπλέκεται

----------

vasilllis (26-01-18)

----------


## Spark

> Αν πάρω αυτό το καλώδιο https://www.emimikos.gr/CC-100/ 
> για αυτή την κάμερα http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...=DS2CE16D7TIT3
> αν κάποια στιγμή αποφασίσω να βάλω καλύτερη κάμερα θα έχω απώλειες ή θα παίξει ?




καλή επιλογή σε καλώδιο και κάμερα, με χαμηλη τιμή.
το μόνο πρόβλημα ειναι η τροφοδοσία 12VDC που θελει τον μ/τ κοντά στην κάμερα σε κουτί.

----------


## paulk

> καλή επιλογή σε καλώδιο και κάμερα, με χαμηλη τιμή.
> το μόνο πρόβλημα ειναι η τροφοδοσία 12VDC που θελει τον μ/τ κοντά στην κάμερα σε κουτί.



Τροφοδοτικό έχω αυτό 
http://sigmasec.gr/site/CCTV/%CE%A0%...EOS-PS-1210C9B
το έχω τοποθετήσει λίγο πιο δίπλα απο το καταγραφικό.
Το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας είναι λεπτό, για αυτό λες οτι πρέπει να βάλω κοντά τον μ/τ?

----------


## kasikis

> HIKVISION DS7216HQHI-k1 16Ch, 
> 
> Τα πρώτα 4ch είναι με ανάλυση 3 mp ,
> 
> τα υπόλοιπα 12 με 2 ΜP. 
> 
> και δέχεται και 2 ip.



Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τα υλικά σου απλά θα σου πρότεινα τροφοδοτικό 2 τεμαχια των 8 εξόδων σε PULSAR ρυθμιζόμενα (λόγω του ότι τα μεγαλύτερα αυτής της εταιρείας ξεφεύγουν σε τιμές. Σίγουρα θα σου ανεβάσει το κόστος των υλικών σου(άρα εξαρτάται από την τσέπη σου) αλλά όπως αγοράζεις τέτοια μηχανάκια να τα συνοδεύεις και με αντίστοιχα τροφοδοτικά. Είναι σαν να λέμε να φοράς ένα ακριβό κουστούμι και να θες να το συνοδεύσεις με ένα φθηνό τζίν. Στο πέρασμα των καλωδίων ένα ομοαξονικό και ένα εφεδρικό STP CTA6 για κάθε κάμερα όπως σου πρότειναν .

----------

mikemtb (26-01-18)

----------


## Spark

> Τροφοδοτικό έχω αυτό 
> http://sigmasec.gr/site/CCTV/%CE%A0%...EOS-PS-1210C9B
> το έχω τοποθετήσει λίγο πιο δίπλα απο το καταγραφικό.
> Το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας είναι λεπτό, για αυτό λες οτι πρέπει να βάλω κοντά τον μ/τ?



οχι, μου αρεσει το καλωδιο, αλλα εαν βαλεις μακρια απο την καμερα τον μ/τ θα εχει πτωση τάσης
για λιγα μέτρα η πτωση τασης ειναι αποδεκτη και η καμερα μπορει να λειτουργει και με 11βολτ,
με τον υπολογιστη που εδειξα στο ποστ 5 να βαλεις την αποσταση σε μέτρα και τα αλλα στοιχεια οπως στην εικόνα.

http://www.calculator.net/voltage-drop-calculator.html

----------


## paulk

> οχι, μου αρεσει το καλωδιο, αλλα εαν βαλεις μακρια απο την καμερα τον μ/τ θα εχει πτωση τάσης
> για λιγα μέτρα η πτωση τασης ειναι αποδεκτη και η καμερα μπορει να λειτουργει και με 11βολτ,
> με τον υπολογιστη που εδειξα στο ποστ 5 να βαλεις την αποσταση σε μέτρα και τα αλλα στοιχεια οπως στην εικόνα.
> 
> http://www.calculator.net/voltage-drop-calculator.html




Εκανα τον υπολογισμό και μου βγάζει πτώση 2,68.  Είναι αρκετά κάτω?
Τι μπορώ να κάνω?
Το τροφοδοτικό http://sigmasec.gr/site/CCTV/%CE%A0%...EOS-PS-1210C9B  που πήρα αναγκαστικά σε ένα σημείο πρέπει να το βάλω.

----------


## gfdimopo

Τροφοδοτικό για αρχή επέλεξα ένα 9 εξόδων 10Α, με ηλεκτρονικές ασφάλειες (όχι τις κλάσικες που καίγονται και θέλουν αντικατάσταση) με σκοπό να πάρω άλλο ένα ίδιο αργότερα όταν βάλω όλες τις κάμερες. Δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα φτηνό μπορώ να πώ. Και απο αυτά που είχα δει στην αγορά με αυτονομία ήταν αρκετά αξιόλογο. 

Τα Pulsar τροφοδοτικά δεν τα έχω δει καθόλου. Είναι αυτά που κουμπώνουν ethernet καλώδια? 

Κάμερες για αρχή εχω πάρει τις παρακάτω

DS-2CE56D8T-ITM  http://www.hikvision.com/en/Products...179_i6205.html (Για εσωτερικό χώρο)
HIKVISION DS-2CE56D0T-VFIR3F DOME 4 in 1 TVI/CVI/AHD/CVBS HD1080p lens 2.8-12mm (Vary focal για εξωτερικό)
DS-2CE16H5T-(A)IT3Z http://www.hikvision.com/en/Products...769_i6353.html  (μία motorized να δώ αν εξυπηρετεί το μηχανικό ζουμάρισμα - Πήρα 5mp γιατί σε τιμή ήταν 1 ευρώ διαφορά με την 3mp, μελλοτνικά αν αργότερα αντικατασταθεί το καταγραφικό με καλύτερο θα μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί) 

Πήρα τρία διαφορετικά είδη για να δώ αρχικά που βολεύει να μπούν ανάλογα την γωνία θέασης και σε δεύτερη φάση να δώ τον τύπο των κάμερών που εξυπηρετεί να τοποθετηθεί σε κάθε περίπτωση.

----------


## Spark

> Εκανα τον υπολογισμό και μου βγάζει πτώση 2,68.  Είναι αρκετά κάτω?
> Τι μπορώ να κάνω?
> Το τροφοδοτικό http://sigmasec.gr/site/CCTV/%CE%A0%...EOS-PS-1210C9B  που πήρα αναγκαστικά σε ένα σημείο πρέπει να το βάλω.



ομως η καμερα σου δεν ειναι 24βολτ, ξανακανε τον υπολογισμο για 12βολτ ή ακόμα καλύτερα βαλε 13-14 VDC που βγαζουν μ/τ φορτισης μπαταριων

----------


## paulk

> ομως η καμερα σου δεν ειναι 24βολτ, ξανακανε τον υπολογισμο για 12βολτ ή ακόμα καλύτερα βαλε 13-14 VDC που βγαζουν μ/τ φορτισης μπαταριων



Ναι δίκιο έχεις δεν πρόσεξα τα volt.

----------


## Spark

με 2.7 βολτ κατω δεν θα λειτουργει η καμερα

----------


## paulk

> με 2.7 βολτ κατω δεν θα λειτουργει η καμερα



Οπότε τι κάνω σε αυτή την περίπτωση.

----------


## Spark

βαζεις κουτί με τροφοδοτικό 12β διπλα στην κάμερα  :Biggrin: 
ή
βρισκεις κάμερα να λειτουργει με AC

----------


## paulk

> βαζεις κουτί με τροφοδοτικό 12β διπλα στην κάμερα 
> ή
> βρισκεις κάμερα να λειτουργει με AC



Τόσο καλά.. οπότε τζάμπα αγόρασα το τροφοδοτικό. Η διάμετρος του καλωδίου παίζει ρόλο? Εκεί που λέει wire size μήπως πρέπει να το αλλάξω?
Αν μετρήσω με το πολύμετρο στο τέλος του καλωδίου θα μου δείξει αυτή την διαφορά στα volt?

----------


## Spark

ναι μέτρα μετά απο 20 μέτρα καλώδιο και γράψε εδω το αποτέλεσμα για να επιβεβαιωσουμε το καλκουλατορ

----------


## paulk

> ναι μέτρα μετά απο 20 μέτρα καλώδιο και γράψε εδω το αποτέλεσμα για να επιβεβαιωσουμε το καλκουλατορ



Θα μετρήσω αύριο και θα βάλω τα αποτελέσματα εδώ.
 Η διάμετρος του καλωδίου παίζει ρόλο? Εκεί που λέει wire size μήπως πρέπει να το αλλάξω?
Το καλώδιο για την τροφοδοσία είναι 0,50 mm2. Οπότε στον υπολογιστή πρέπει να βάλω 20 AWG. Σωστά?
Σύμφωνα με αυτό τον πίνακα https://scottontechnology.com/wire/mm2-to-awg/ τα 0,50mm2 είναι 20 awg. 
Οπότε σύμφωνα με τον υπολογιστή τα 13 volt θα πέσουν στα 12,33 volt.

----------


## Spark

μπράβο σου το κατάλαβες, ο πρωτος υπολογισμός που έκανα ηταν για το καλωδιο utp

----------


## paulk

> μπράβο σου το κατάλαβες, ο πρωτος υπολογισμός που έκανα ηταν για το RG59



οπότε στα volt είμαι μια χαρά..μικρή πτώση θα έχω στα 20 μέτρα..

----------


## paulk

Καλημέρα.. Σήμερα πήγα ρώτησα σε ένα κατάστημα της γειτονιάς μου και μου έδειξε το παρακάτω καλώδιο, είναι καλό ή μου είπε οτι να ναι?

----------


## nestoras

Φθηνο καλωδιο ειναι, με πολυκλωνο κεντρικο αγωγο αλουμινιου. Προτιμω μονοκλωνο χαλκου (για τον κεντρικο αγωγο).

----------


## paulk

> Φθηνο καλωδιο ειναι, με πολυκλωνο κεντρικο αγωγο αλουμινιου. Προτιμω μονοκλωνο χαλκου (για τον κεντρικο αγωγο).



Οπότε καλά που δεν το πήρα.. 
0,80 λεπτά το μέτρο το είχε..
Και σε άλλα 2 καταστήματα πήγα και μου είπαν μονο utp βάζουν αυτοί..

----------


## paulk

Να παραγγείλω αυτό ?
https://www.emimikos.gr/CC-100/

----------


## nestoras

Δεν ξέρω τι να πω... Δεν έχω αγοράσει ποτέ καλώδιο από το διαδίκτυο.  :Smile: 
Πήγαινε σε ένα μεγάλο μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό και ρώτα τους τι έχουν κι αν είναι δυνατόν, πιάσε το καλώδιο στα χέρια σου και απογύμνωσέ το κιόλας (κάποια καλώδια είναι σκληρά άλλα είναι πιο μαλακά, σε άλλα κολλάει το μπλεντάζ στην εξωτερική μόνωση, άλλα έχουν αγωγούς αλουμινίου...)

----------


## paulk

> Δεν ξέρω τι να πω... Δεν έχω αγοράσει ποτέ καλώδιο από το διαδίκτυο. 
> Πήγαινε σε ένα μεγάλο μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό και ρώτα τους τι έχουν κι αν είναι δυνατόν, πιάσε το καλώδιο στα χέρια σου και απογύμνωσέ το κιόλας (κάποια καλώδια είναι σκληρά άλλα είναι πιο μαλακά, σε άλλα κολλάει το μπλεντάζ στην εξωτερική μόνωση, άλλα έχουν αγωγούς αλουμινίου...)



πήγα σε άλλα 2 καταστήματα και μου είπαν μόνο Utp έχουν για κάμερες..
ξέρεις κάποιο κατάστημα να παραγγείλω?

----------


## paulk

και ο Καυκας  το ίδιο έχει https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/kalod...-cc-100_99852/
με του mimikou
ξέρεις κάποιο κατάστημα να πάρω τηλ και να μου το στείλουν ?
και αυτά τα βύσματα πως τα βάζω https://www.emimikos.gr/V-7101A-D/
εχει την βίδα στο κέντρο, πως βάζω το καλώδιο?

----------


## nestoras

> και ο Καυκας  το ίδιο έχει https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/kalod...-cc-100_99852/
> με του mimikou
> ξέρεις κάποιο κατάστημα να πάρω τηλ και να μου το στείλουν ?



Όχι, από Αθήνα δεν ξέρω κατάστημα.
Ο Καυκάς είναι καλό μαγαζί από ότι έχω ακούσει.

----------


## paulk

Δεν είμαι απο Αθήνα.. Αν είναι θα παραγγείλω απο Καυκα.

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν είμαι απο Αθήνα.. Αν είναι θα παραγγείλω απο Καυκα.



Σωστά, μπερδεύτηκα! Τώρα είδα ότι γράφεις "Βέροια".

----------


## kioan

> εχει την βίδα στο κέντρο, πως βάζω το καλώδιο?



Έτσι είναι μέσα:



Με την βίδα πιάνεις τον κεντρικό αγωγό και το μπλεντάζ το γυρνάς προς τα πίσω, πάνω από την εξωτερική μόνωση, και το σφίγγεις σε αυτή λυγίζοντας τα αυτάκια γύρω από το καλώδιο.

----------


## paulk

> Έτσι είναι μέσα:
> 
> 
> 
> Με την βίδα πιάνεις τον κεντρικό αγωγό και το μπλεντάζ το γυρνάς προς τα πίσω, πάνω από την εξωτερική μόνωση, και το σφίγγεις σε αυτή λυγίζοντας τα αυτάκια γύρω από το καλώδιο.



Ξεβιδώνω την βίδα τυλίγω γύρω από την βίδα το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο και μετά σφίγγω την βίδα? εντάξει για τον μπλεντάζ το ξέρω απλά κόλλησα στην βίδα.

----------


## stinger

σου προτεινω και αυτο το βυσμα....ειναι ευκολο και δεν αφηνει περιθωριο ελλατωματικης συνδεσης...

----------


## toni31

> Να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση για αυτή την κάμερα http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...=DS2CE16D7TIT3
> αυτό το καλώδιο κάνει 
> https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/kalod...-cc-100_99852/
> το ίδιο είναι και αυτό?
> https://www.emimikos.gr/CC-100/
> είναι rg59  ή παραπλήσιο?




Ξεκίνησες με μια ερώτηση και το έκανες δικό σου το θέμα, άντε να βγάλεις άκρη

----------

mikemtb (27-01-18)

----------


## panosvin

ομοαξονικο με ρευμα ξεχωριστο ειναι καλυερα. τρoφodotiko sta 13.8 dc και εισαι οκ
με cat θελεις 24v και σταθεροποιητη στα 12volt πριν την καμερα

----------


## paulk

> Ξεκίνησες με μια ερώτηση και το έκανες δικό σου το θέμα, άντε να βγάλεις άκρη



Ναι το ξέρω και ζητάω συγνώμη αλλά επειδή ήθελα να ρωτήσω και εγώ για καλώδιο είπα να μην ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα..

----------


## gfdimopo

Καλησπέρα παιδιά 

Εκανα πειράματα με utp CAT6 της panduit  με μήκος 75 μ και baluns της Hikvision.

Δοκίμασα δύο κάμερες  να περάσουν στο ίδιο utp χωρίς τροφοδοσία και παίζανε μια χαρά. 

Δοκιμασα να περάσω 2 σηματα καμερών και 2 τροφοδοσίες απο το ίδιο καλώδιο και είχα παράσιτα στο σήμα.

Δοκιμασα να περάσω ενα 1 σήμα κάμερας και μία τροδοφοσία με τα υπόλοιπα όλα ζεύγη χωρις κανενα πρόβλημα.

Θέλω να δοκιμάσω όταν θα εχω 4 κάμερες να περάσω 4 σήματα καμερων απο το ίδιο Utp να δώ αν υπάρχουν παράσιτα.

----------


## toni31

Την άποψη μου την έχω πει αν δεις ποιο πίσω, με 4 κάμερες δεν θα έχεις θέμα, καλό θα είναι όμως να μην περνάς 2 κάμερες και δύο τροφοδοσίες, αυτό που γίνεται είναι ένα σήμα (2 καλώδια) και 2 ζεύγη για τροφοδοσία μαζί (4 καλώδια).

----------

